# Spouse visa - employment letter help



## chris909 (Jun 19, 2018)

Hi Guys,

I’m currently applying for a spouse visa for my Venezuelan wife to join me here in the UK. We have almost got everything ready but I just want to make sure regarding documents to submit for evidence for the financial requirement. I work for a retail company and have an annual salary of £17,888. (My annual salary doesn't include Bank Holiday pay - I work 7 of these each financial year and earn time-and-a-half for these days).This falls short of the £18,600 so my line manager agreed to letting me work overtime for 6 months to ensure each of my payslips shows over £1550 gross pay, of which I currently have ready. HR/Payroll provided me with these payslips stamped to confirm they are genuine. They have also provided me with a stamped P60 & statement of earnings showing my total earnings for 2017-18 financial year as £20,398.40. 

The issue I have is regarding the letter from the employer as I do currently have an immigration adviser helping us with this but the adviser is stating that I must get a letter where it states I have earned £20,398.40 in that financial year, otherwise we may be refused. Now HR/Payroll have informed me that it is company policy that they will only provide the following for any reference letters; Date employment commenced, Date employment ended (states Still Employed) and position held. They told me also that it is their standard procedure that colleagues use their originally stamped payslips to confirm their salary details. In other words, HR/Payroll will not include my salary + overtime/commission in this letter. 

The only thing they suggested was to ask my line manager to draft a letter to confirm my overtime/commission and that the payslips are genuine. Would this be enough to submit that basic reference letter from HR alongside a written letter from my line manager with the stamped payslips, P60 & statement of earnings?

Should I attach a letter of my own also with calculations for the basic pay + overtime/commission demonstrating how I meet the financial requirement?

Any help on this matter would be greatly appreciated.

Chris


----------

